# Rock City



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

We went to a local place yesterday that was having a Mineral,Gem, and  Fossil show  We didn't get a chance to check that out very much, but we  did check out the trails and huge glacial boulders. 

  Found lots of  tantalizing glass pieces.  This place has been in use for a long time,  since the Indians.  I have some videos, but have not uploaded them yet  as we have been very busy.  I'm posting this under Unexpected Discoveries, due to re-sizing issues with General Chat.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

The "Glowing Rock Room"


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Wish we could carry a blacklight with us everywhere! lol


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the first time I've ever been there.  Here is a huge drop between some boulders.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

View from the top


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Fall color


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool, but when will people learn to spell?[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Trying to capture the scale of the rocks, here.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Tons of glass, including some beautiful citron and olive pieces.  I guess most visitors are too busy looking up, to notice.  Joe remarked that even here we were looking for glass.  Hey, it's what we do.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

This pic gives a better idea of how big these "Rocks" are.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

There are names literally everywhere you look, which were chiseled into the stone.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

*


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

This one has a date.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Some of these are very muddy, old glass, but a couple looked to me like Indian shavings from making arrowheads.  This was inside a "cave" aptly named Indian something or other[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Black eye appearance from a shadow, or is it something paranormal?[][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Oops.  Tried posting another picture, but it was too big.  Guess that's it for now, gang.  Thanks for joining us.


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been there.  Here is a huge drop between some boulders.


 me no likey heights!!....[8|][][][][][8D][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Cool, but when will people learn to spell?[8|]


 whats missspelled???............after i hit ok ill probably realize what it is and feel like an idiot but i do that all the time anyway so..............[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

"preÂ·cedeâ€‚ â€‚[pri-seed]  Show IPA verb, -cedÂ·ed, -cedÂ·ing, noun
 verb (used with object)
 1.
 to go before, as in place, order, rank, importance, or time.
 2.
 to introduce by something preliminary; preface: to precede one's statement with a qualification."


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was right^^^^^[8|][8|][&o][][8D]


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice pictures! Those heights remind me of the Badlands in SD. One slip and "see ya at the bottom"!.......That girly pic w/black light sure has some "pearly whites!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you.  Here is part of an interesting article I found.  I knew there were artifacts, besides bottles around there:

 "While  it was never verified, it was also believed that at one time the Seneca  Indians used Rock City as a home. Even nowadays once in a while a  tourist through the many winding trails may discover a strange rock on  the ground and pick it up to find a spearhead. Each rock has a specific  name, such as "Signal Rock" which was believed to be used by the Senecas  as, of course, a place to signal."

 To me, the possibility of discovering something like this is just as exciting as any bottle I could find.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Nice pictures! Those heights remind me of the Badlands in SD. One slip and "see ya at the bottom"!.......That girly pic w/black light sure has some "pearly whites!


 
 Looking back at that picture, it actually reminds me a little of a scary "subliminal" message used in a popular 1970's horror movie.  I won't post any more than that on it, because it's not appropriate for younger forum members and I don't want to scare anyone.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 9, 2011)

C'mon Laur. Now we're all in suspense. [] It's Halloween time. Tell us about the "subliminal" message from the 1970's horror movie. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll give you a clue, Mike.  Pea Soup.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like we'll be going back soon (hopefully this weekend), as it is such a beautiful area that we only partially explored the first time (Joe's been going there since he was a kid, though).  Just thought I'd bump this post as it was a really fun day and I'd love to go back before it closes before Winter.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2011)

Fred, Tom and Wife, want to join us?


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool place, I'd like to check it out.  Reminds me of the Rock City near Chattanooga Tennessee (see Surf's picture)    As a kid traveling from Maryland to Tennessee every summer there were See Rock City! signs painted on barns, birdhouses, fences, you name it, they were everywhere.  We went a couple times, they had a swinging bridge across a deep cut!  You could buy rocks and tons of other souvenirs, tourist trap - but it was cool, wish I'd known more about the local civil war history back then!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2011)

That's neat.  I think a friend of mine mentioned that one, once.  I kinda like the tourist traps like those.  Remember Hausnner's and their giant ball of string, I think it was?  I loved that restaurant!  I asked to go there as a kid for my birthday, every year.  They had a "men's bar" with paintings of naked ladies everywhere.  I was only allowed a quick peek in there. The main restaurant had paintings all over the walls, too.  I did get one of the postcards when they closed.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 11, 2011)

> Remember Hausnner's and their giant ball of string, I think it was?Â  I loved that restaurant!


 
 Hey Lauren,

 I remember Haussner's fondly. I had some pretty good crab dinners there a coupla times. Crab Imperial, yummmm!

 I didn't realize they closed until just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The collection brought $10 Million. You can still visit the ball of string at the American Dime Museum.


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Cool place, I'd like to check it out.Â  Reminds me of the Rock City near Chattanooga Tennessee (see Surf's picture) Â Â  As a kid traveling from Maryland to Tennessee every summer there were See Rock City! signs painted on barns, birdhouses, fences, you name it, they were everywhere.Â  We went a couple times, they had a swinging bridge across a deep cut!Â  You could buy rocks and tons of other souvenirs, tourist trap - but it was cool, wish I'd known more about the local civil war history back then!


 




 yep from the time I was very small till adult I remember the SEE ROCK CITY SIGNs all down the highway...the people that ran the place would paint your barn whatever if they could just out on the the advertising..at this place was also the attraction RUBY FALLS.....way underground and was named for the man's wife RUBY"that went way underground and found it..it was early and he only had a lantern for light!We went down in an elevator...I was expecting a great amount of water..not as big as Niagra but breath taking...got there and it looked like some one was   above with a hose pipe letting a small stream of water coming down..talk about feeling screwed!!!JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Fred, Tom and Wife, want to join us?


 No thanks Laur-been there done that[]-----there's  a Little  Rock City---at the top of Whig St.  huge glazier rocks---interesting place--Joe knows where it is[]-not to far from you!================and this place is Free[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 12, 2011)

That's cool Jamie, I don't remember Ruby falls but the name sounds familliar, guess the falls themselves were not very impressive as you recall.

 Laur, Haussner's ( pronounced Howsners, I think) was pretty cool.  Only ate there twice I think, once as a kid and once on a date with my now wife.  I remember the menu was HUGE!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds good to me, Fred!  Never heard of that street.  The admission to the one we went to is not bad at all, but exploring a new, free spot sounds fun.  Any artifacts or anything there??


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> 
> 
> Laur, Haussner's ( pronounced Howsners, I think) was pretty cool.  Only ate there twice I think, once as a kid and once on a date with my now wife.  I remember the menu was HUGE!


 
 The Strawberry pie was the best!!  They used to sell it a Towson Deli.  I wish I had that recipe.  I can't remember what I would order, but it was good German food.  I do remember the Spaetzle.  Good times with my mom and grandparents.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Surface, is there anywhere you haven't been?  Are you James Bond?[][]  I was really happy to see your post and Steve's.  Nice to have some ABN family who remembers this place.  

 As I said, the main thing that sticks out in my memory is their Strawberry Pie.  They also had a dessert cart that, for a kid, was always exciting!  I sure do miss crabs.  It's been three years since I've had any.  I bet their Crab Imperial was just as good as you say.  I'll ask my mom; She probably remembers more about their menu.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lots of Old glass shards on the way there[8|]---but it's all state land and the DEC uses it as a short cut to there main office[&o]----don't have any digging things in the truck----they  Can and will  check [].  My good friend is a Lt. for them and told me friend or not  he will take me in if he catches me digging there[].


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

We wouldn't dig there.  I just wondered if there was anything on the surface.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> We wouldn't dig there.  I just wondered if there was anything on the surface.


 I've only seen  shards the few times i was just walking around[8D]. That was at least  5 yrs.ago.


----------

